# 3 men missing on Erie.(Vermilion)



## Bait Dave

If you are going out, PLEASE KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR a 21'-22' Starcraft with a cuddy.

They (4 anglers) launched from Vermilion Sunday morning, dropped one of they anglers off(wife) about 4 pm Sunday. They went back out, never came back. All 3 cells are no response.
The coast guard started a sea/arial search last night...Nothing
If you find them, please go to channel 16 on your ship to shore and call the coast guard immediatly.

Thank you, I will keep you posted, family called the shop this a.m. in hopes that fellow anglers can help bring these 3 men home.
Thank you,
Bait Dave


----------



## Hook N Book

Wow...! I sure hope this one turns out for the better. 

Keep us posted, Dave.


----------



## KaGee

Prayers for their safety... hopefully the they're on a Canadian beach somewhere.


----------



## Toxic

Man, that doesn't sound good. Hope it all works out.


----------



## coman61

What Color Starcraft?? I will be out tonite


----------



## Big Daddy

We had a tip caller here at the newsroom give us more info. I don't think I'll post it all, until we get some verification, but the tip caller said the boaters were from Wooster...


----------



## Bait Dave

The coast guard/military found "Unconfirmed"wreckage on a Cleveland to Port Clinton barge the wreckage was clearly a boat.

Officials are EXPANDING the search from Cleveland to PortClinton. A C130 is fueling up to fly this barge's travel route.

Boat color is Beige. All 3 anglers are from the Wooster area. Captain of this lost boat, name is Chris Crowner.

Channel 3 is on this story, as I was on the phone they were calling Chris' place of employment.

Where ever you are fishing ,please keep an eye out

I was asked to drop this info out there..RE: details to alert all fishin Erie.


----------



## Bait Dave

WKYC is on this,

Please follow this link for future info:
http://www.wkyc.com/outdoors/news_article.aspx?storyid=73853


PLEASE KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR THESE ANGLERS, THEY COULD BE ANYWHERE!


----------



## eyedream

bump..................


----------



## fishingful

just saw on the news that they found carpet and 4 life vest

also were pulling body parts out of the water but they couldent confirm if it was these guys or the guy that crashed his plane out by kellys today


----------



## kingofthewater

WOW what awful news! I hope it all turns out okay but it doesn't sound good. Thanks Dave for the updates. Keep us informed. My prayers go out to the families involved.


----------



## JIG

Every time I go out on Erie I learn I dont respect it enough. Cant believe how easy it kicks and how many people dont see this. Regardless it sounds like a bad Labor day for some guys! Prayers go out!


----------



## rippin lip

my prayers go out to familys / friends - hope for the best.


----------



## cw261

I saw the report on the channel 23 Akron Canton news tonight. Although nothing is confirmed, it does not look too good. My prayers to their friends and family also.


----------



## COmmodore 64

JIG said:


> Every time I go out on Erie I learn I dont respect it enough. Cant believe how easy it kicks and how many people dont see this. Regardless it sounds like a bad Labor day for some guys! Prayers go out!


They were out on Sunday. The Lake was beautiful on Sunday. I can't imagine it was the Lake that did them in. It had to be something else such as mechanical failure. 

This is terrible news. I hate to see things such as this.


----------



## OakLane

WTOL channel 11 from Toledo is reporting that two of the missing boaters bodies have been found.It appears they suffered severe trauma and the speculation is the barge collided with them at some point. 

Terrible, terrible,terrible news. Thoughts and prayers go out to the families of these men. Also bless those men and women working hard on the recovery mission of the boat and plane. They have their hands full.


----------



## hunt-n-fish

OakLane said:


> WTOL channel 11 from Toledo is reporting that two of the missing boaters bodies have been found.It appears they suffered severe trauma and the speculation is the barge collided with them at some point.
> 
> Terrible, terrible,terrible news. Thoughts and prayers go out to the families of these men. Also bless those men and women working hard on the recovery mission of the boat and plane. They have their hands full.






Here's a couple links that will better tell the story.

http://www.woio.com/Global/category.asp?C=4397&nav=menu68_2

http://www.wtol.com/Global/story.asp?S=7023879


----------



## fishingful

1 guy found on kellys island shore


----------



## Big Daddy

They have all three folks from the plane accounted for and two from the boat... Still one out there.

The report said the boaters were anchored out in the lake and were spending the night out there in open water... 

Very sad weekend for everyone involved. Prayers going out to all those affected.


----------



## freyedknot

the barge said they found boat debris on the side of their barge. the barge prolly hit them and never even noticed it. prayers go out to all of their loved ones.


----------



## Bait Dave

If any angler out there was fishing Vermilion Sunday evening and saw the yacht throwing a HUGE wake through a pack of boats or saw the freighter going through tight to shore and cutting through anglers, please call the Lorain coastguard and report what you saw.

Anyone catch the OH #'s from the 60+ yacht that could have capsized these guys.
Lorain Coastguard # is 440-288-1206

My family is very saddened by this tragedy,,May the Lord be with the men and their families

Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

2 Chris and his brother have not been found, just had a call from a family friend.

Please keep an eye out.


----------



## Bait Dave

The Crowner brothers read this thread this a.m., 

Thank you for all of your prayers.
They are still hoping for the best.

PLEASE...IF YOU HAVE ANY INFO ON THIS ISSUE RE: YACHT/FREIGHTER PLEASE CALL!

THEY WANT TO KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO THERE FAMILY MEMBERS, JUST LIKE WE ALL WOULD.


----------



## Big Daddy

I was out there Sunday with "brewkettle" and we saw the freighter in the distance as we were heading in. We both even commented on how big a bow wave it was generating... looked like it was moving pretty good.

We were too far away to notice if it was going through boats or even how fast it was moving...just saw the wave off the front of it...


----------



## KaGee

While fishing Monday, I cold not help but notice the volume of boats anchored at the stern. I hope this is not the case here.


----------



## Hook N Book

Big Daddy said:


> I was out there Sunday with "brewkettle" and we saw the freighter in the distance as we were heading in. We both even commented on how big a bow wave it was generating... looked like it was moving pretty good.
> 
> We were too far away to notice if it was going through boats or even how fast it was moving...just saw the wave off the front of it...



Yep, I noticed the same thing, Carl. Though it was pretty far off in the distance, all I could see was the white water out in front of it.
This whole thing is very tragic.


----------



## Maxedout

Needless to say all our hopes and prayers are for those guys and their families. 


Id like to offer this for what its worth. Sunday we were on the water out of Vermilion around 2pm and headed first to the 30/19 - 31/18 line for some perch. Im guessing around 4pm or so we saw a freighter heading west towards Sandusky from Lorain or Cleveland. I thought that was odd as it was running what appeared to be the 28/29 line from our view point. Ive never seen this size of ship this close in, in front of Vermilion, and especially on a Holiday weekend. I thought it was a dangerous thing to do with the holiday boat congestion out there and said so to the crew on board. 

Around 4:30 we decided to troll for Walleye and headed to the 32 line, trolling NW towards the 34 line. Close to around 6pm or a little after Im guessing and just about on the 34 -18 line I spotted a boat around 19 in length on our port side, probably running into port around Lorain after fishing, wide open and heading right at us. About 100 away from us it turned to cross our bow, which it did about 25 yards ahead of us. As drifters and trollers you know this is not only extremely dangerous to the boat youre buzzing, but also just plain stupid. 

What was hard to understand about this was we were way outside of the pack that was fishing the 34/20 area, and there were only a hand full of boats around us. There was no need to get so close. 

But what happened next was way-way worse. 

As this small boat passed in front of us my wife yelled here comes another one, I looked slightly behind my right shoulder (starboard) and saw a 65 yacht heading towards us, he was running about 35mph. Panic set in a little as I hoped he new we were there. We had six rods out and I was running the kicker motor, I had to make a decision and quick as he was not trying to avoid us. I new I did not have time to start the big engine to take evasive action so I cut back the kicker, and turned perpendicular towards him, to take his wake straight on so he would not capsize us. Never slowing down he passed literally 20 yards off our bow. There were two girls sunbathing on his bow and another guy or two fifteen feet up on the bridge looking down on us, one of them holding a drink in his hand. I yelled to everyone on board to brace themselves as we rode the wake. Our bow quickly rose and then fell hard, submerging for a second. We were in a 28 Baha and it still dove under water!!!!! If by chance this boat was in the same area and this guy did the same thing to them, it may well have capsized that size boat. 

If anyone saw this yacht in that area around that time, or was a recipient of his reckless piloting and was able to get his OH numbers, he should be reported. I would not doubt that when we went by us he was on auto pilot also. 

The Coast Guard was sent a copy of this memo.

Again, all our hopes and prayers are extended to those boaters and their families.


----------



## smallie75

That last post took the cake with me.....Im sooooooo tired of dealing with this crap....This year has been the worst for myself....I have seen this Crap more and more......That post just SUCKS----Im sorry for this accident and Im sorry about your issues with this guy....I wish I could take these matters in my own hands....But ill end up in jail and the a-holes will still be out there....There is plainly not enough done by the authorities...They should be out patrolling everyday and in numbers! Just like the police do on our streets....we need more tickets issued and fines paid for plain STUPIDITY......How is it I can go out fishing for a couple hrs and see 3-4 incidents that should be handled. I know myself I could of issued well over 50 tickets this year alone on my short time on the water. 
Seriously--I am just numb thinking about the last post.........


----------



## ezbite

man, that's bad news. i feel for the familys. we were on the sandbar yesterday and i wondered who the coast guard was looking for. saw several helo's and c-130's searching that area. too bad. everybody be careful out there.


----------



## johnboy111711

i noticed a barge in front of geneva on sunday that was very close to port also, it the normal for the ships to travel this route?


----------



## Bait Dave

The debris from the ill fated boat has been gone through.
THERE ARE 2 NEW BLUE LIFE VESTS MISSING

PLEASE KEEP EYE OUT IF YOU ARE ON THE WATER.

This info was passed on to me by Howard Crowner at 245pm, Brother of the Captain of the boat.

I also, had a individual see some clothing Monday pm off of Cleveland. If you come accross any debris ,please pick it up. The family will value this if it came from the boat.

Thank you for the report Maxedout.

IF YOU HAVE INFO, PLEASE CALL THE COASTGUARD, NOT ME. 440-288-1206

-DAVE


----------



## fishingful

johnboy111711 said:


> i noticed a barge in front of geneva on sunday that was very close to port also, it the normal for the ships to travel this route?


yes they were probly headed into the grand


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Wow - this is all very scary indeed.

My heart goes out to the family and I sure hope some way there is some positive outcome.

I myself have only a 19ft fishing boat - a tinkertoy out on Erie. While I don't have decades worth of experience on the big lake I have already had an "incident" myself & it occured this year. While out trolling just west of Kelly's I saw a 65-80 footer running wide open coming right at me form the distance. My mate immediately got our 4 boards in and I kept an eye out on them. By the time we got the boards in he was on top of me. I turned to attempt to get out of his path as it seemed like he was bearing down on me on purpose There was no time and he came right at me on my new course. I turned the bow and hit the big motor to get up on plane and we literally "jumped" what seemed like a 10 ft. wake (not sure how big in reality, but it was huge). My entire boat came out of the water - I heard my outboard screaming when the prop cleared the water. They paid no attention whatsoever and I was more concerned with our safety than trying to get #'s. We took on a little water form the "jump" and the second bounce, but thankfully eveything was ok. 

It scared both me and my mate to the point we were shook up. We got settled and continued to fish, but it was ridiculous. I thank God we saw him coming and managed to escape that wake.

This family and these gentlemen will be in my prayers.


----------



## fishnfool

I was on the lake just north of Vermillion sunday fishing for walleye at the sandbar. we headedin around 4:30 and 5:00pm, and remember seeing the barge, as a matter of fact we were headed right for him on the way in and had to slow down to let him go by and man what a wake,and I thought he was very close to shore.When we were heading out in the mornig we saw boats to the west about a mile out, maybe twenty or so all ancored at the same area we saw the barge.But never saw any boats there in the afternoon.


----------



## johnboy111711

the barge i saw was heading east and had to head out into the lake to pass arounf ashtabula


----------



## bassmastermjb

Been on Lake Erie too many times at night when those freighters come flying like rockets out of the Cuyahoga.I've learned to stay away from that area after dark.


----------



## Captain Kevin

Maxedout, we had to have been pretty close together, I was at the 34/20 line also Sunday. I was buzzed by that Jackwad as well. I troll with my big outboard and had to gas it to get in position to "take the wake" I saw the same thing you did, girls on the bow, and drinks in their hands. They raised them to us to acknowledge the finger I gave them. It's getting to be almost a game with pleasure boaters, and fishermen. The pleasure boaters almost seem as though it's funny to rip through packs of anchored, or drifting boats so they can see who they can pi$$ off. One of these times I'm going to follow one to port, and put the indent of my fist in their temple.


----------



## GRADY228

May be a paint ball gun is the answer!!!!!!!! would be no question about who was the a hole. Probable be my luck that I would be the one in jail. After last week end I have reviewed the rules of the lake and I'm done being the nice guy, and if you don't believe me just try me.!!!!!!!!!! Learn the navigational rules or let it on the trailer !!!!!!


----------



## Bait Dave

We recieved a phone call from one of the gentlemen from the USCG whom is heading up the investigation of this tragedy late yesterday. He was inquiring about the yacht and freighter movement. 

I asked him to navigate to this thread. He was very impressed with how this site and "the word" was out to Ohio anglers by vertue of OGF.

All info on this thread was new to him, he printed the entire thread and will be monitoring it.

If you have any info please call Jerry Popiel @ 1-800-321-4400


----------



## KaGee

Sounds like the Vermilion water patrol should spend a little time out on the lake rather than trying to rack up "no-wake" violations.


----------



## Bluefinn

We should all start carrying our video cameras on board to document this stuff if possible. Could give positive ID to these guys. Videos are being used everywhere to prosecute criminals. My heart & prayers go out to the families.


----------



## Toxic

Bluefinn said:


> We should all start carrying our video cameras on board to document this stuff if possible. Could give positive ID to these guys. Videos are being used everywhere to prosecute criminals. My heart & prayers go out to the families.



I do no fish that side of the Lake but that's a great idea! For you guys who have seen this bozo driving his yacht, can you give an accurate description of the boat? Color, make, flybridge, certain characteristics, lifeboat, hardtop or soft top, or direction to port, etc.


----------



## kasting king

I bet you could take your boat and cruise through the channels and probably find the yacht docked in Vermilion. A boat that size wouldn't be trailered anywhere, and if you think about it there are only a few places near there that you could dock a boat of that size.


Just an idea.

Kasting King


----------



## BFG

I agree Kasting King....this isn't Lake Michigan where seeing 60' yachts is a normal thing....

That boat cannot be hidden on Erie...only a few ports could handle it. 

Damn this pisses me off.


----------



## fishnfool

Are you guy saying that this big Yact might have something to do with the guys that are missing? or just want to report them for blowing by everybody? Becuase like I posted before,I was heading in about 5:00 in to Vermillion and followed a monster yact of that size that blew by us right unto the bulkhead and I followed him up the river until he turned off. Now I'm not saying he's the one that some had the encounter with but the timing is about right.If I can be of any help to the subject feel free to pm me or call me at 6144193308.My thoughts and prayers to all connected to this tragedy


----------



## kasting king

Hey guys by no means am I trying to hyjack or go off topic here, but here is what happened to me sunday morning. I launched out of edge water around 730 am and headed due north, about 5 miles out I noticed a boat (19-20') running on a slight angle to me. I had 5 people on board so we were only running about 23 mph. The boat is slowly catching us and as it gets closer starts to angle more in front of us. As the boat gets closer it makes a hard angle right in front of me ( less than 30 yards) and stops! Thank god I had already started to decrease speed and cut the other way or I would have run right over him. I throtled all the way down and sat there for a sec, not even a look up from the guy, so I politely told him he was number 1  The thing is I let my brother drive the new boat a while on the way in, if I had let him drive on the way out things could have turned out differently. 


Again not trying to go off topic or anything, but it sounds like I was not the only one with rude boaters this weekend. Hopefully the authorities realize that this is a growing prolbem and actions are to taken to ensure safty in the future.


Be safe out there guys, and watch out for the idiots. Kasting King


----------



## Snackmans Dad

I'd probally run out of video tape, alot of disrespectful people on the water. Our prayers to the family as well.


----------



## Longspur

I hope this is not true and this damn barge actually struck or capsized this boat. If so, this is an outrage and someone damn better sure be held responsible for the lives of these poor souls. I do not care what the hell this barge was doing out there but a vessel that size must consider the safety of others out there.
I am curious how this is going to turn out and my prayers go out to the families of the missing boaters.
Longspur
http://www.woio.com/Global/story.asp?S=7023686


----------



## smallie75

The above post regarding friends and driving boats!!!! That completely hit it on the head!! It is a huge problem. I have been boating for over 25 years on erie and boating alone---A lot of time, as MANY of you guys have...And i can't count the number of times that i have seen, or been on vessel with a situation that a friend, wife, child(son or daughter) will take over control---for whatever reason!!! Most boaters, or at least a huge percentage, take handling a boat,jet ski-whatever as a NO BIG DEAL THING!! HOW HARD CAN IT BE!!!! Well a quick story---Just last week A buddie and I are fishing for Eyes on the bar. Waves were coming from the N-NW and rolling about 3-5. He says to me right before we head back " Isnt it easier to drive back going with the waves" " because I was going to ask you if I can drive back" All I could do is smile at him He had no idea what its like in a 17 foot bass boat in 3-5 NO MATTER WHAT DIRECTION THERE ROLLING!! I showed him on the way back how tough things can get!! 

MY POINT---There are so many boaters out there that are CLUELESS----WE NEED IN MY OPINION---licensed boaters--like a car! It will be a pain to some but it will curve this problem---if your stopped without proper license you pay hefty hefty fines....Again a story and another opinion...........

Ill volunteer my time on holidays to stop idiots on the lake----just give me some authority and Ill do it for free  ;


----------



## Fishers of Men

I was off Fairport thurs and a freighter steaming east from say cleve was in real close and blew by/thru the perch boats. Dont know why he wasn't out a lil further towards a "shipping lane" He wasn't coming into a port at the time. It was like, "what the hell is he doing there". Got back to the ramp and a lot of people were complaning that were anchored in there.


----------



## GRADY228

Amen Longspur !!!!! Someone should have to pay. You couldn't drive down the road and kill three people and get buy with it. Some one was sleeping at the wheel. It will be interesting if we even see the out come of this tragedy of if it is just dropped !!!!!


----------



## woodysoutdoors

I heard they called off the search for the 2 missing men. Is this true?


----------



## COmmodore 64

Posts like this are disturbing, and I see a bad trend in this thread:



GRADY228 said:


> Amen Longspur !!!!! Someone should have to pay. You couldn't drive down the road and kill three people and get buy with it. Some one was sleeping at the wheel. It will be interesting if we even see the out come of this tragedy of if it is just dropped !!!!!


While it is terrible that this accident happened, I don't think anyone knows enough about what happened to be condemning Freighters and barges, etc. for improper operation. 

Didn't this accident happen at night? Do we even know if the stricken boat had running lights? Were they anchored properly or perhaps in a shipping lane? Let's not rush to put the accountability for the accident on others...that is dangerous. Whatever the cause, we must learn from this...we all need to be accountable for our own safety out there.


----------



## bkr43050

COmmodore 64 said:


> Posts like this are disturbing, and I see a bad trend in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> While it is terrible that this accident happened, I don't think anyone knows enough about what happened to be condemning Freighters and barges, etc. for improper operation.
> 
> Didn't this accident happen at night? Do we even know if the stricken boat had running lights? Were they anchored properly or perhaps in a shipping lane? Let's not rush to put the accountability for the accident on others...that is dangerous. Whatever the cause, we must learn from this...we all need to be accountable for our own safety out there.



Very good point Commodore! We don't want to rush to conclusions here. As mentioned I believe they are still very unsure of what happened and even what/who hit the boat. Not that anyone wants to take blame away from someone who is negligent or responsible to any accident, but if the boat did not have lights (merely speculation) then how can anyone navigating a barge at night be expected to see and avoid the craft?

There have been a lot of mentions here of a large yacht perhaps being involved again total speculation. Passing any information that folks have on to the proper authorities is the best thing to do with the information as they have the resources to investigate it further.

It is indeed a very sad and tragic accident and my heart and prayers go out to the families involved.



woodysoutdoors said:


> I heard they called off the search for the 2 missing men. Is this true?


Does anybody know whether this is true or not?


----------



## krustydawg

bkr43050 said:


> Does anybody know whether this is true or not?


Yes, unfortunately the search was called off Wednesday afternoon by the Coast Guard.


----------



## Big Daddy

Yes. The Coast Guard part of the search was called off but the family is asking anyone who goes out on the lake to report anything they may find.


----------



## misfit

ditto on the previous posts.
as sad as it is,there is too much information lacking to place blame anywhere,though it's natural to want to do so in situations like this.
as mentioned,it's not even know what type of vessel if any at all,caused the accident.
in the case of barges or freighters,they have the right of way due to they're size and limited vision(hundreds of feet).to my knowledge they usually also operate within designated shipping lanes.if(still a big IF) one of those vessels hit the boat,it's very possible the boat wasn't even seen for various reasons not attributed to negligence,i.e, limited visibility at night and the nature of large vessels,inherent slow reaction time of such vessels,etc.
those ships need lots of time/distance to change course or stop,possibly up to a mile or more.
the yacht theory is another situation altogether.and we don't really know that the the boat operator didn't do something to put them in danger,even through not intentionally.anything could have happened that was or was not out of his control.
again,it's a tragedy and i feel for all who were affected,but we can't jump to conclusions and throw blame in haste when it's entirely possible it was just an unfortunate accident.


----------



## Shortdrift

Authority to stop individuals that are operating a watercraft in a reckless or dangerous manner is best left up the Coast Guard, Department of Watercraft or in some case the local watercraft patrol.

I spoke with the Coast Guard today regarding this matter of large vessels passing close to smaller craft and was advised to contact the Coast Guard on channel 16 or by telephone. Lorain Phone #440-288-1602 or Cleveland 
216-937-0140.

Provide the OH numbers or a description of the vessel. Give the GPS coordinates if available as well as the direction of travel. Get a picture If you have a camera.

*PLEASE* do not use this information to report what is considered minor infractions that don't threaten the safety of others.


----------



## KaGee

I think the fact that the barge company reported the debris to the CG themselves is a good indicator the pilot had no clue he hit anything.


----------



## Agent47

I agree, after reading all the post I was ready to load the 16 and head to Sandusky looking for a Yacht when I realized no one saw what happened "yet"

If it was the Yacht then the glasses they were drinking from were full of blood and they will have to someday live with the feeling of that all there life if they even have a clue.

A boat that size can go ANYWHERE not just Vermillion,Heck it could go to Canada, Sandusky has several nice bays for boats like that to sit, going on a search would be way to time consuming, so for those of you who saw that Yacht I agree, please try and remember the details as if it did hit then there would be signs.
As for barges, the captain may not have known...way to many ifs... 

Heck, after the 4rth of July fireworks on the Portage Lakes I made a vow I would never go back out again with an event like that with so many unexperianced boat drivers trying to get back....

I am sorry to hear what has happened and I hope closure and answer's come soon.
My prayers to all, family, searchers and all involved....


----------



## Captain Kevin

I would have thought the barge would have had radar to see the boat.


----------



## Bluefinn

Wasn't this barge being pulled by a tugboat ? That's what I think I heard on the news.


----------



## Steel Cranium

Owners of big boats like this normally like to make their cute boat name noticeable. Surprised that so many who saw the boat didn't catch the name. 

A similar incident happened around rocky river a few years back and the owner was located by someone noting the name of the boat. One post with the name resulted in some "I know where that boat is docked" responses. I don't know how that one turned out, but the area where their boat was docked was damaged by a big flood not much after the incident. Maybe they "got theirs" in the end.

Problem is that many who own these large yachts (especially the younger guys who take them to the bars to pick up chicks) think they have enough money to buy their way out of any trouble, so why be careful or thoughtful of others? Sort of like the "company" who is digging up the Chagrin river or the fish company involved in the perch poaching incident a few years ago. They take the chances since they know that the outcome if caught won't affect them much. If the law could confiscate the boats involved in incidents, it might change things a bit.


----------



## krustydawg

Bluefinn said:


> Wasn't this barge being pulled by a tugboat ? That's what I think I heard on the news.


I believe tugboats push barges from the rear, they don't pull them from the front.


----------



## Hook N Book

krustydawg said:


> I believe tugboats push barges from the rear, they don't pull them from the front.


Indeed...with this type of setup (barge), they push, not pull.

Also, it was stated by the former Asst. Engineer of the tugboat that it did have Radar aboard that included an alarm that was usually set for a sufficent distance to give the pilot ample time to make any corrects to avoid a collison. The fishing boat in question was an aluminum Starcraft which makes detection by radar even better.


----------



## KaGee

Steel Cranium said:


> Owners of big boats like this normally like to make their cute boat name noticeable. Surprised that so many who saw the boat didn't catch the name.


Most of those larger vessels are documented so the name is the registration... i.e. there are no "OH" numbers on the bow, only the name. So, they can track down the boat by name.


----------



## BlueMax

COmmodore 64 said:


> Posts like this are disturbing, and I see a bad trend in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> While it is terrible that this accident happened, I don't think anyone knows enough about what happened to be condemning Freighters and barges, etc. for improper operation.
> 
> Didn't this accident happen at night? Do we even know if the stricken boat had running lights? Were they anchored properly or perhaps in a shipping lane? Let's not rush to put the accountability for the accident on others...that is dangerous. Whatever the cause, we must learn from this...we all need to be accountable for our own safety out there.


Well said. Once again people with no information form ideas on what happened. (remember the Cedar Point accident?) Unfortunately it is also possible that the missing boat may have run into the barge & tug. Barges are very low to the water and if the backround is littered with shoreline lights can be very difficult to pick up at night. We may never know what happened. 
My condolences to the families. Let's all learn from this to be careful and have clear heads whenever on the water, especially at night.


----------



## Big Daddy

Just got off the phone with OGF member "Bernie Babb". He was fishing the sandbar area Sunday as well and had a run-in with the yacht. It almost hit his boat and he got caught in the wake as well.

Bernie says the driver of the yacht was blowing the horn on the boat and driving recklessly through the pack. But he got the name on the boat...

It was "JEANIE".

He was at the 34-20 line.

He's been trying to post but couldn't for some reason, so he called me. We were both in the Summit Sportsmans Association together. He docks his boat at Vermilion.

I take this as VERY credible information and I hope the authorities see this.

Thanks Bernie.


----------



## Bait Dave

I'll follow up in the a.m.
515 am


----------



## Maxedout

In response to a few earlier posts, in no specific order

By no means am am I saying the vessel that jeopardized our boat on Sunday was involved in this accident, there is no way that I would know that. Im sure Captain Kevin feels the same. All I wanted to do was to document our position and the heading of the other boat in case others saw something and/or if it could help the investigation. 

Based on Big Daddys and Captain Kevins posts it shows others were put in jeopardy by this craft also. Its the Coast Guards responsibility now to follow this up. 

I dont think Grady228 meant anything harmful in his post. Hes a great guy who would help anyone without question. Anyone who knows him will back me on that statement. He also had run ins this past weekend but from other fishermen. And Im sure all he meant was the piloting stupidity on this Lake is getting worse, not better. We all agree something needs to be done, but none of us are in a position to change it. And that is frustrating to all of us law abiding weekend warriors. We all understand I hope that whatever happened to these unfortunate fellow fishermen right now is purely speculationwe all have to realize that. But in the same breath what the officials are looking for is something out of the ordinary, something that might help the investigation. Thats the reason I posted. 

Thank goodness Bernie got a name. Unfortunately other than what I described in my original post I could not describe the boat any further. Like many of us who have been put in dangerous situations by other boaters, my first reaction was to secure the boat and the safety of those on board. This incident happened so fast and without enough warning all I was concentrating on was turning the boats direction into the oncoming wake ahead. When things settled down he was already 100 yards past us, to far away to get an Oh number or a boat name. 

Being on the 34 line when this occurred Im sure we were in the Cleveland to the Islands interstate as these boats normally travel a bee-line from port to port. I cant imagine this vessel being from Vermilion or Lorain heading on this course. Again this is purely speculation. 

Knowing what we all know now, Ill certainly look at these incidents differently. If I cant personally do it, Ill bark orders for others on board to get the OH number and name of the boat. Then put it to good use, using the information that Shortdrift posted. 

Ill take it one step further should something this dangerous ever happen to us again on the water, and hail on the radio to our fellow fishermen what just occurred (and hope others would do the same) and the direction the craft is heading. There is power in numbers and also safety. If we all start adhering to Shortdrifts information maybe something more can be done by the law enforcement officials hired to protect us. 

max


----------



## Bait Dave

Spoke to Command Duty Officer Jane Willets at 1-216-902-6118, she is viewing this thread as I write.
Jerry Popiel(The gentleman and # listed further down in this thread) heads up search and rescue for all of Erie and was off tonight.
He will be informed of the new updates on here via e-mail Jane to Jerry @ home.

Hopefully this thread will save lifes in the future.


----------



## Bait Dave

Thanks so much for your help in the search! Just wanted to let everyone know that we, the family of Chris and Dan Crowner ARE checking this website daily for any information. If you have any information about what happened to Danny and Chris and don't want to post here you may email the famnily directly at [email protected]. 

thanks again for your help and support


----------



## Bait Dave

Please, Any Info Would Help This Investigation. 
Please Keep An Eye Out On The Water.


----------



## Toxic

Maxedout, we understand what you were trying to do. In every investigation, leads are the way to get to the bottom of it all. By you providing info, it reminded others of things they might feel were insufficient at time.


----------



## reel

Update
http://www.sanduskyregister.com/articles/2008/06/05/front/783040.txt
...


----------



## Bobinstow90

Hello Moderators at OGF

My heart sank when I read this post. Then I realized it was LAST year.

Maybe OGF needs a way to kill threads........especially emergency threads....after some time period.

Thank you.


----------



## Lundy

It WAS long gone until you brought it back to current with your post


----------



## KaGee

I actually appreciate the posters efforts to post the update within the original thread. Thanks Reel. It's a shame the family cannot find closure on this deal.


----------



## Searay

Bobinstow90 said:


> Hello Moderators at OGF
> 
> My heart sank when I read this post. Then I realized it was LAST year.
> 
> Maybe OGF needs a way to kill threads........especially emergency threads....after some time period.
> 
> Thank you.


Ditto... started to read all posts over...


----------



## misfit

> Maybe OGF needs a way to kill threads........especially emergency threads....after some time period.


i really don't see any easy way or even a good reason to do so.
do you have suggestions as to how that could easily be done?
do we find a program that will automatically close/delete a thread after a given period of inactivity?
what would be the standard?
would it be so many days/weeks/months of no replies?
or would moderators just search every thread every day,searching for ones they decide need such action?
how would they determine which ones should be addressed?
personally i don't see it being feasible or even worth the effort when in reality,very very few threads come back to life after sitting idle for any period of time(i only remember a couple in the past year).and when they do,it's for one of two reasons.either someone has new pertinent information/input,or someone is surfing pages of old threads or sees an old one brought to life and doesn't check the dates before reading/replying 
i have done the same,but before i get too deep into it,i usually remember things i'm reading,and simply move on


----------



## alighthouse

Yes this is a old post but Reel was giving a update as to what the coast guard has come up with on its finding of the acciedent


----------



## bkr43050

I certainly see no reason for a change on the system side on this. I can recall many, many instances where folks have brought up an old thread intentionally because their was information within that was helpful to someone or it directly pertained to something they encountered. I think that is an effective way of posting. I think the only thing that folks can do is pay more attention to the time stamps. I have have overlooked dates a bit at times but I never felt it was anyone's fault but my own.


----------



## Indian Summer

I don't post much. I'm new to this forum. It is a great one and everyone is very knowledgable & helpful. 

I for one am glad that this thread resurfaced. I never read it before and was not aware of the incident. I had an uncle from Pa who, with a friend, lost their lives on Pymatuning in the mid seventies. I think about it from time to time. I was very young and remember the family watching it on the news. I had another friend drowned while fishing with his young son in the Kawartha Lakes just a few years ago. He was the president of the Three Rivers chapter of Muskies Inc at the time! He spent more time on the water than anyone I know, just like my uncle. How could that happen??? Regardless..... it happened. Things happen you know. We see things happen every time we're out that are uncalled for. It starts at the ramp! I agree that boaters should be required to be licensed.

The point I'm making is that as a person who has been in a boat for as long as I can remember, this thread serves as a good wake up call, even for me, which we can all use from time to time, and this time of year is a good time for that.

Do everything you can to be safe on the water AND keep those who are unsafe in check and accountable for their actions. Pay attention and report all incidents. 

Good luck to all this upcoming season.


----------



## Lundy

My apologies to Reel.

I did not see the update, thought Bob brought it back to current. 

I appreciate the update.


----------

